# Supercharger - Magnacharger vs. Procharger whats better?



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

Good evening ladies and gentlemen, 

Just a quick question its tax return season so I have some extra money to p*$$ off and was wondering, what would get me the most bang for my buck... I hear that the procharger makes more power BUT I hear that the magnacharger comes as an entire complete kit injector's included and I hear that the whistle from the magnacharger sounds better. I'm not out there trying to race everyday just want a little bit more get up and go. Does the procharger kit (middle of the road one) come with everything needed including new injectors? 

Also where has the best prices been found for both unit kits?

Thoughts please


----------



## LS2 6SP (Oct 24, 2007)

Do a search here and LS1GTO, all of your questions will be answered...


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Where do you want the power? That's the only question you need to ask yourself when making this choice.


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Where do you want the power? That's the only question you need to ask yourself when making this choice.


I'd honestly like to see more low to mid range power... Don't honestly care about 135 + its useless most races don't last that long anyway.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

stephen77375 said:


> I'd honestly like to see more low to mid range power.


Sounds like a roots blower will be in your future then.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Just ordered a Magnuson TVS 2300 over a Procharger DSC1, wanted power down low and no lag to throttle. Kit does come complete with fuel rails, injectors, charge cooler/reservoir, etc. Kit also has tune pkg, but I am going with dyno tune for car.


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

SWGOAT said:


> Just ordered a Magnuson TVS 2300 over a Procharger DSC1, wanted power down low and no lag to throttle. Kit does come complete with fuel rails, injectors, charge cooler/reservoir, etc. Kit also has tune pkg, but I am going with dyno tune for car.


Where did you end up ordering the kit from? I'm looking for the most bang for the buck as I am on a limited budget. I'd like to keep it under 6500


----------



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

TURN-KEY Discounted Package: 50% More Horsepower for your 2005-2006 Pontiac GTO (LS2)
This price includes COMPLETE ProCharger System, Installation on YOUR Vehicle and FULL Computer Dynotune
This package turns your 400 horsepower stock GTO into a ~600 horsepower monster!

Fun. Safe. Affordable. These three highlights are the reason our Tick Performance TURN-KEY Discounted Packages are so popular! We love ProCharger Systems and we know you'll love yours too - as soon as you romp on the throttle for the first time with at least 50% extra horsepower to play with! We take the headache out of supercharging your vehicle by blueprinting everything you need to make reliable, SAFE horsepower, including the following:

•ProCharger High Output Intercooled System with P-1SC-1 Head Unit (50% horsepower increase at 6psi - $6996.00 retail - parts only pricing available on our website)
•Fuel Injector Upgrade included with system (a $395.95 value)
•GM 2 Bar MAP Sensor (allows us to get more aggressive with the tuning, thus making more power - $93.00 retail)
•160° Thermostat (allows us to get more aggressive with the tuning, thus making more power - $29.95 retail)
•Set of 8 NGK Spark Plugs (colder than stock, required for supercharging - $20.00 retail)
•Labor for installation of complete system and all required accessories (done at our location near Charlotte NC only - normally $800.00+)
•Full Computer Dynotune (done at our location near Charlotte NC only, maximizes power and safety of your engine - normally $550.00)
•One Year Warranty on all components of ProCharger's System

This is listed on ebay don't know if you are able to go to N.C. This is a turn key deal $6999.00 installed and tuned. just do a ebay search for GTO procharger on ebay!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Go luck tuning it when your clutch won't hold the power.


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Bought one!*

Wen't ahead and bit the bullet and bought a Maggie TVS1900 

Hopefully will be in this weekend. Paid 6411.13 for it I feel I got a good deal since the exact same kit from magunson direct was 6850.00 + 110.00 for shipping.

Cheers!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> Go luck tuning it when your clutch won't hold the power.


$7,000 is just the start. Everything is either going to have to get upgraded now or fairly soon when things start to grenade.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

After the clutch, you can add driveshaft and axles to the needed list.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Then slicks! Hang on! arty:


----------



## Mitsubishiown (May 14, 2012)

Hahah wow! These things are expensive to go F/I but I guess any V8 would be. Doing a lot of reading before I look into buying a 05-06 GTO.


----------



## Looking4GTO (Apr 5, 2013)

It sure seems like the new TVS Maggies are a good improvement over older Maggie's.
They seems to make insane low end yet pull very hard at 6,500 rpm. So what was said since the Maggie makes sooo much low end you just need to setup the car correctly. And honestly there's nothing wrong with making boost barely above idle on the street. Meaning, to can pull out of a side street hit the TB for a few seconds at hit 50 mph  Oh baby. But it's not like a D1SC has no extra power down low then hit a magical rpm and then all hell breaks loose.
The D1SC will start to make boost a little 2,000 rpm and if you have gears to a 3,200 rpm or a stall even in little throttle the blower is spinning plenty fast that its starting to make boost. Then once you role into it the blow off valve closes and the engine jumps right into boost and pulls from there. If you really want low end with a D1SC you can pulley it to make boost a little sooner, but you will need to short shift a few rpm up top if you have a boost goal that you want like 8 psi. I know I wouldn't mind hit some boost earlier and shift the car at 6,200 rpm instead if 6,500 or 6,700 rpm. Cause on the street how many times does the engine see that rpm. But it will see idle to about 4,000 rpm on brisk acceleration, so I rather have the D1SC make effortlessly more boost at 2,500 rpm instead of pulleying it to make a few pounds more above 6,200 rpm. But that's just what I would like.


----------



## Sumfoo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

My thoughts: 5.7/6.0 I would go roots/screw any stroker I'd got pro charger cause it will already have plenty of low end.

Also I dont really like the little 1.9 liter at all 2.3 or bigger. I wish there was a commercially available 2.9 or 3.3 rather than custom kits like dragon engineering.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## darkostoj (Apr 3, 2011)

For a street car I will pick a roots style blower over a centrifugal every time. You get full boost at WOT, where a centrifugal is much more dependent on RPM.

Now if you are building a high power car 750hp plus the centrifugal can be better to keep power levels lower at lower RPM to keep the car from blowing away the tires.

I don't know if you've added up how much something like that will cost you, but it would be a lot cheaper to buy another already built and sell the car you have now.


----------

